# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات نوكيا Nokia Asha 300

## mohamed73

*مواصفات Nokia Asha 300 من نوكيا* هاتف آخر من عائلة اشا الجديدة ذات المواصفات البسيطة والسعر المتداول و  المناسب للجميع، نوكيا اشا 300 هاتف عملي جدا و يحمل لوحة مفاتيح و شاشة  تعمل باللمس. *مواصفات عامة* نظام التشغيل     Series40
المعالج     1 جيجاهيرتز
الذاكرة العشوائية RAM     128 ميجا بايت
العرض     49.5 ملم
الطول     112.8 ملم
الإرتفاع     12.7 ملم
الوزن     85 جرام
الألوان المتوفرة     اسود ، فضي ، احمر ، وردي ، ظل الليل ، جرافيت
السعة التخزينية     140 ميجا بايت
سعة تخزينية خارجية     32 جيجاهيرتز الإتصال الشبكة
الإتصال     3G
EDGE
GPRS
Bluetooth 2.1
microUSB 2.0 الشاشة النوع     TFT بـ256 ألف لون
الكثافة     240 x 320 بيكسل
الحجم     2.4 انش فيديو و صوت دعم الفيديو     MP4/H.264/H.263/WMV
دعم الصوتيات     MP3/WAV/WMA/AAC التصوير و الكاميرا الكاميرا     5 مجا بيكسل
تصوير الفيديو     VGA *صور Nokia Asha 300*          **

----------

